# Kids' Rock by Tim Hawkins



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 18, 2008)

[video=youtube;r5R8gSgedh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5R8gSgedh4[/video]


----------



## skellam (Aug 18, 2008)

The special effects are amazing! 
I liked "Welcome to McDonalds" by Guns n Roses.


----------



## sotzo (Aug 18, 2008)

man, that was hilarious.

check out the Coors Light neon sign in the McDonald's at the end.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 22, 2008)

*Irritating by Tim Hawkins*

Here's another one.....

Irritating by Tim Hawkins


----------

